# Most likely Indian pricing of Windows 7



## Ponmayilal (Jun 28, 2009)

Most likely Indian pricing of Windows 7 here


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 28, 2009)

I also know that. But in India that'll be the price for most of the people.

On a serious note, I beleive MS will lower the prices a bit to discourage piracy but I can't predict the exact prices.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 28, 2009)

my guess would be 5000/- but who cares torrents gives it for free


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 28, 2009)

In my town.. the prices are...

Win Xp Sp2 ---- 200/-

Win Xp Sp3 ---- 250/-

Win Vista Home Premium ---- 500/-

Win Vista Ultimate ----- 650/-

Win 7 -----  800/- 

Would you believe these rates. many of my friends told me "I they have bought win 7 DVD which is awsome."

f^k those n00bs.


----------



## chesss (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ yup in smaller towns pirated stuff comes pretty expensive. IN ahmedabad they sell MAC DVD for 500. I feel like opening my own piracy related shop


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jun 28, 2009)

Jokes apart, most ppl here seem to think that I am asking for the Indian prices, without going through the article in techtickerblog.com article referenced..For clarity, I am cutting and pasting the write-up. 
"We got in touch with Microsoft India who shared some details on Windows 7’s upgrade and tentative pricing for the Indian region. Though they did not disclose the exact pricing of all the versions, they did reveal few things that could make India users happy.
*The Win 7 SKU lineup for India:*
Windows 7 Starter (OEM only, won’t be sold in the retail market)
Windows 7 Home Basic
Windows 7 Home Premium
Windows 7 Professional
Windows 7 Enterprise
Windows 7 Ultimate
*Upgrade Option:*
Microsoft’s Windows 7 Upgrade Option Program is available for India which will go till January 31, 2010. However, it’s up to the participating OEMs or channel partners when to offer it to the consumers. All the eligible customers will receive a free upgrade to Windows 7 barring the shipping charges which the OEM may charge. 
An upgrade coupon while buying a Vista PC will look like this:

*techtickerblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/w7-upgradeoption.png
*Retail Version:*
The retail versions will be sold after the official launch on October 22. As I said, the retail prices are kept under wraps but the interesting change is in the two versions – Home Premium and Professional. 
Microsoft will be selling these two versions at about 15-25 percent less than the prevailing Vista versions, i.e. Vista Home Premium and Vista Business. 
The ongoing retail prices of Vista Home Premium and Vista Business are Rs. 6,325 and Rs. 12,100 respectively. With a 15-25 percent fall, expect Windows 7 Home Premium to cost in between Rs. 4,745-5,375 and Windows 7 Professional to be around Rs. 9,075-10,285 range. 
Microsoft also confirmed that the Indian pricing for both, Win 7 Home Premium and Win 7 Professional will be less by 25-40 percent than in the US or any other developed markets. If you work it out with the US pricing, it does hover around that figure. 
For the rest of the Windows 7 lineup, Microsoft will sell it at the same price of Windows Vista."
*www.techtickerblog.com/2009/06/27/windows-7-upgrade-and-other-details-for-the-indian-region/


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2009)

Ponmayilal, don't think every body won't read the content in given links. I've read the link before posting.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jun 30, 2009)

When Microsoft can charge only around 10-15$ per copy to netbook manufacturers for installing XP on netbooks, why not make Windows 7 a bit inexpensive? Like 1500 or 1800 rupees....This way many more people can buy original OS.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Jul 1, 2009)

5k~18k.......I can afford 500 for the OS ........1000 max.
Else back to 80Rs


----------



## vsrini40 (Jul 4, 2009)

The reason for pirated copies of the OS is the pricing policy. If Microsoft genuinely
   feel against piracy, they should seriously think of reducing the price of their
   Windows 7, say 1500/2000 as suggested above, in India atleast so that the
   users go in for the originals. High price leads to more piracy.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 4, 2009)

@vsrini40. I agree to some extent. Kaspersky Internet Security is the first paid AV app that I bought coz of it's 500 bucks for 3 user license offer and till then was using avast.

On the other hand, Operating System is a big thing. I would really appreciate if MS gives Vista Home Premium for 4.5k for single license and some 6k for 3 license home use pack.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2009)

If the price for the Home Premium is less than Rs.5000, I'll surely buy it. After using the RC I feel this is one OS for which I wouldn't mind paying. And saving Rs.5000 is no big deal nowadays. It's like an investment that gives you assured support and updates for so many years thereafter.


----------



## vsrini40 (Jul 7, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> If the price for the Home Premium is less than Rs.5000, I'll surely buy it. After using the RC I feel this is one OS for which I wouldn't mind paying. And saving Rs.5000 is no big deal nowadays. It's like an investment that gives you assured support and updates for so many years thereafter.



I agree.Let us wait and see. The Budget yesterday gas given hopes that OS can
be cheaper. The ball in the Microsoft's court.


----------



## lalam (Jul 8, 2009)

Well since i'm not really familiar with street stuff just wanted to know if the keys provided on there are genuine?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2009)

@lalam, you kidding? They are not genuine keys.


----------



## lalam (Jul 8, 2009)

@desiibond lol like i said i'm not really familiar with those so i was just curious. I wasn't expecting it to be though.


----------



## harishgayatri (Jul 28, 2009)

I will never Purchase Windows versions in my Life.

I will always Purchase Mac OS X be it even 7-8k

atleast Apple dont sell crippled softwares like Microsoft

Windows vista  home basic without Aero

Hence at least before I pay 10~15k for Microsoft OS I better Purchase Mac OS X Snow leopard.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 28, 2009)

^don't forget to purchase an insanely expensive hardware for using that


----------



## virus_killer (Jul 29, 2009)

harishgayatri said:


> I will never Purchase Windows versions in my Life.
> 
> I will always Purchase Mac OS X be it even 7-8k
> 
> ...



Why mac boy has to prove that mac is good ? we are not comparing two OSs here, let your post be related to the topic. 

Offtopic: why mac boys (average numbers) are soo noob?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 29, 2009)

virus_killer said:


> Why mac boy has to prove that mac is good ? we are not comparing two OSs here, let your post be related to the topic.
> 
> Offtopic: why mac boys (average numbers) are soo noob?



You hurt me.


----------



## virus_killer (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ well, i was considering people like the one i commented on.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

^^your post should be like "Why n00bs using macs are allowed to post here?".


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2009)

I saw the keynote of Apple when they were introducing new features of Snow Leopard.. everyone was cheering everything that Bertrand Serlet said (VP of Mac OS X).. but when he started getting technical like, 64-bit, OpenCL etc etc.. they were speechless.. i was like.. here are typical Mac users.. no knowledge about what's going inside the OS and Apps..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 29, 2009)

^^hehe. that's okay. Most of users, be it PC or mac will be able to understand English but not technical stuff.

eg: if you tell a typical user that GTX275 has xxx number of stream processors, xxx speed core and memory, xxx wide memory bus, he/she will be scraching head but when you say that it can run any current gen game at max settings, they will jump and clap.

But yes, sometimes, these mac guys do freak me out. Like the way they cheered and clapped when Apple announced addition of video or other pretty basic features to iphone.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah right... and Macboys generally bash Microsoft.. but they're the one who get happy when MS Office and Microsoft Exchange support is announced for any Apple product..

Coming to the topic.. I was unable to play Gears of War in Windows 7.. anyone tried playing that?


----------



## Techn0crat (Aug 1, 2009)

I will pay maximum 80 Rs.
BTW so many n00bs are happy with Windows 7 they got for 100-150 Rs.When I told them it's not released yet,they throw plastic wrapper of that DVD in my face and asked 'then what is this?'


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 1, 2009)

Tell them they have been had, that they can get the legal RC for free.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 1, 2009)

nucleuskore,

Don't think that those people can understand what you are saying. I personally experienced that problem. When bunch of my friends told to me that, "Do you know windows 7 is out!!!" . And they told that in february i think which are the days of beta. I tried my best to convince them that it's only beta and not a final release. They said, "You talk too much".


----------



## khattam_ (Aug 3, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Tell them they have been had, that they can get the legal RC for free.



they will probably tell you Rs. 150 was worth paying for than having to download and burn.


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 4, 2009)

Windows 7 seems OK to me. For once I might actually jump onto the Micro$oft bandwagon.


----------

